# How legit is Geoff Booth?



## Pyros (Jan 5, 2003)

I am from the other side of the globe, so it is hard to check stuff on Geoff Booth's IHA organization.  http://hapkido.netro.com.au/


----------



## Pyros (Jan 5, 2003)

Okay, I already found out that he should be legit enough. Sorry about wasting your time. :asian:


----------



## fringe_dweller (Jan 6, 2003)

Glad you said that... I was about to take it personally.
MG is an incredible man - the only thing that will get under his skin is someone who isn't trying. I guess he is coming over there sometime and you want to know if he is worth training with?

Respectfully,


----------



## Pyros (Jan 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fringe_dweller _
> *I guess he is coming over there sometime and you want to know if he is worth training with?*



Yeah, and there's a club nearby which is a member of his organization. I thought it was strange that the club would join an organization so far away but I guess they just wanted quality.


----------



## fringe_dweller (Jan 8, 2003)

Absolutely.... the only people I've ever heard say bad stuff about him are those who haven't trained with him. Let me know how you enjoy his visit!

Respectfully,


----------



## Pyros (Jan 8, 2003)

I will if I attend. I am just considering options (no money or time to go to _all_ the fun seminars.


----------



## fringe_dweller (Jan 8, 2003)

Know what you mean.... GM Ji is coming out her to do two events - trying to figure out how to scam enough time off work to be able to go to both of them.

Respectfully


----------



## Chris from CT (Jan 9, 2003)

Do you know when Master Geoff is coming to the US again?   He's always helped me with questions in the past.  I would love to get on the mat and train with him.  

Take care.


----------



## fringe_dweller (Jan 9, 2003)

Not 100% sure to be honest... Although I think he's going to Jackson MS on the weekend of March 8th. I'll PM you his email address, I'm sure he'll be happy to tell you.

Respectfully


----------



## Chris from CT (Jan 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fringe_dweller _
> *Not 100% sure to be honest... Although I think he's going to Jackson MS on the weekend of March 8th.  *



I am trying so hard to get down there this year.  Last year I couldn't get there.  There are so many talented Hapkido practitioners at Master West's events that it almost "hurts" not to go!     Cross your fingers for me.  

Take care :asian:


----------



## Eraser (Jan 10, 2003)

Speaking of cool seminars...

Our school is shutting down for a week.. while we drive up to Bathurst, New Brunswick (in Canada).. to take a seminar with Grandmaster Dr. Scott Shaw.. can't wait..   i believe that its in early Aug.. like 3-4th.. can't wait.. the road trip is gonna be awesome.. not to mention the seminar itself...........

Till next time.......


----------



## fringe_dweller (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eraser _
> *Speaking of cool seminars...
> 
> *



Yeah, GM Ji is coming over pretty soon... Very, very looking forward to that. Hmmm. I notice a direct relation between my level of excitement and my lack of grammar  

Respectfully


----------



## shadowdragon (Jan 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fringe_dweller _
> *Yeah, GM Ji is coming over pretty soon... Very, very looking forward to that.  *



GM Ji is coming here as well, to Finland, in the beginning of March, to a city called Pori, which is where the HQ of Scandinavian Sin Moo Hapkido is located. I am surely interested about it and would like to go (if I have money...), but I haven't been around that long and I am 'afraid' if I will be a target of some of his techniques.... 
:boing2:  this describes me in that situation (except perhaps for the smile...)


----------

